# Canine pregnancy scanning service.



## Pregnancy scan (Dec 30, 2011)

*
Pregnancy Scanning Service for all breeds

By derrick pride French bulldogs 
Bookings now being taken for 2012

Prices set out below

Bitches brought to us £30

Mobile scan £30 plus fuel charge

We cover all of kent,surrey, Sussex,Essex,London and further, please contact us for a quote.

Discount for more than 1 bitch scanned at the same time.

We also offer emergency 24/7 scans to check for retained puppies during whelping, this service is offered in Kent,London & Essex only.
8am to 7pm £40 & between 7pm & 8am £60 plus fuel charge.

*
If done within the recommended time, the accuracy of identifying the number of fetuses and whether or not the bitch is pregnant is high, but will decrease if the litter is large or done before or after the recommended time.
*

Quiet and stress free as scan is done while bitch is standing*
*
Hair clipping is not required
*
Can be done in your own home
*
We recomend scanning between days 28 -*35 (4 to 5 weeks) into pregnacy
*
Fetal movement*can be*seen after days 34 - 36
*
The number of pups*detected is*only an estimate

*
Please call or email for any other information
Fully qualified & insured .

[email protected]
07435788033
01622718993


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

What a nicely written post.


----------

